# The Prosperity Gospel Money Dance



## Marrow Man (Dec 9, 2009)

I just watched this and I cannot believe my eyes. These people are so deceived; merciful Lord help their blindness.

This is just nuts.

[video=youtube;8aOFSgt5w-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aOFSgt5w-c[/video]


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## jason d (Dec 10, 2009)

i grew up in this stuff and am thankful the Lord saved me out of it


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 10, 2009)

As I've grown in my understanding of God's Word, I realize how many stepped-down versions of this there are in churches. It even spills over into one's views of worship and how one gets saved, why God is there, etc.

What ought make us tremble in the face of a Holy God, is how these attitudes, assumed as being good intentions by our fallen nature, can seem so right to us at the time.

Jeremiah was right.



> Jeremiah 17:9
> The heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately wicked: who can know it?



We need clarity of mind. We need courage to face our sin. We need to repent. We need a Savior.


----------



## 3John2 (Dec 11, 2009)

jason d said:


> i grew up in this stuff and am thankful the Lord saved me out of it



You & me both. Praise God for His mercy & grace.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 11, 2009)

We need a "Manhattan Declaration" against these guys. I truly fear these charlatans far more and believe they do far more damage to the flock than my homosexual neighbors.


----------



## Andres (Dec 11, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> We need a "Manhattan Declaration" against these guys. I truly fear these charlatans far more and believe they do far more damage to the flock than my homosexual neighbors.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Dec 11, 2009)

I might get in trouble..but this is dumb.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 11, 2009)

It looks like they were trampling on their own idols.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 11, 2009)

Wait . . . I'm confused, what's the problem? You guys don't do this each Sunday morning???


----------



## Curt (Dec 11, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Wait . . . I'm confused, what's the problem? You guys don't do this each Sunday morning???



Not during the service. It's not RPW. We wait 'til after the service.


----------

